# Bareshaft Tuning/nock hitting low



## LBCK25 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry this is a little long. 

A bareshaft arrow is hitting the target at 15 yrds at about a 45 deg. angle with the nock down. Rest is even with berger hole. Knocking point is 1/4" high. I've taken it up to 1/2" high and I'm still getting a downward angle at impact. 

Equip:

05' Switchback
28.5" draw
weight: Maxed out at 70 my arrow is underspined. Turned limbs down 1 1/2 turns each and that brought a bareshaft arrow right with my fletched arrows horizontally. 
Trophy taker drop away
Arrow:
Carbon Express Rebel Hunter 6075. The older ones found at Meijer, not the new FOC ones. 
30 3/4 inches long
100 gr. fieldpoint/broadhead

Broadhead tuning: 15 and 30 yrds my broadheads and fieldpoints are right together with good arrow flight. I just don't understand why a bareshaft is angled so far down at impact. Any ideas?


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

ohh, I assume that between 15 and 30 they still hit the same? Cause they seem to at 15 and 30 based on your post. If so you're good to go. I have a bare shaft that'll hit left if not low at 20yds yet broadheads will group with field point 0-40yrds within an inch. For me if your broadheads hit with your field points out to your effective range or close to it, then I really don't care where bareshafts fall. Good to go..!


----------



## LBCK25 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nomad11, 

Yep, fieldpoints and broadheads are right on top of each other out to 30 yards. That's all I was able to shoot today. Arrow flight looked pretty good but I was just curious as to what might be causing the bareshaft to fly that way. I just recently started refletching my own arrows and tinkering with tuning my bow. Just didn't know if there was some reasonable explanation that I haven't read about yet.


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

bare shafts only fly perfect if the release is perfect .more than likely you slightly(takes almost nothing) torque your release hand.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

When you lighten the tail of your arrow by removing the fletching(25gr+-) it gets out of balance.Put some tape on the tail to make up the weight and see how it flies.


----------

